# Vapefly Galaxies



## Resistance (7/6/21)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/21)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)

Resistance said:


>



It's a cute little bugger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

Told you it's a cute little bugger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (10/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Told you it's a cute little bugger!
> 
> View attachment 231817


Didn't know you had one up your sleeve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Didn't know you had one up your sleeve


It would fit up the sleeve as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

